

Universities – Where Does the Money Go? - DevNambi
http://devnambi.com/2015/uc-analysis/

======
torgoguys
An OK analysis, but it should be titled, "University of California -- Where
Does the Money Go?" There is no reason to believe these numbers are
representative of universities as a whole.

